# My new i7-2600K rig



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello people,
After a month long discussion at tdf , i finally bought my new rig.
*
I would like to mention spcl thanks to 
Jaskanwar Singh
Skud
Shayem
Cilus
Vickybat
Sarath
thetechfreak* 

This is what i got

Intel i7 2600k
Asus P8Z68 V Pro
Sapphire HD 6950 2GB
Corsair Vengeneance 4GB DDR3
Seagate 1TB HDD 7200.12
Benq G2220HD
Corsair Tx 850 V2
LG DVD Writer 24x
Lian Li K62 Cabinet
Logitech G110 Keyboard
Logitech Wireless M215 mouse
Logitech Z313 Speakers

OS; win 7 ultimate 64 bit

I got the entire system for Rs.83000/- from Nasik ( Little costly as this is not metro city )
It includes all taxes , delivery , octroi , installation

I am sorry to post the pics late as my computer table needed some modifications to get this system into it. Today as soon as d table got ready , i m posting the stuff here

Firstly,
My Old PC table with my Old PC ( Hell of memories with it )
*img835.imageshack.us/img835/1144/oldpcx.jpg


Now the new PC table with the new system in it
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/5739/dsc02200z.jpg

Well there is the 22inch monitor and my cabinet on the top along with USB Hub , Joystick , card reader , etc
The tray has Kb , Mouse and widely used DVD along with my Portable HD
Below the Tray area i have my Laserjet 1020 and Scanjet 2400
Below that i have space reserved for Inverter which will be coming soon
There are 2 shelves on the left for storage

Above the CPU , there is a wooden shelf attached to the wall which has my 2.1 speaker , cordless phone and my wifi router

Processor: Intel i7-2600K
I dont think this needs much description .. 

======

Motherboard: Asus P8Z68 V Pro


*1.bp.blogspot.com/-ecAkpYDWvpo/TfbDrQWfoDI/AAAAAAAAAiE/ouJRTegOg3Y/s400/ASUS%2BP8Z68-V.jpg

The BIOS area.. Even mouse works here 

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/3452/270620111007.jpg

=============

Monitor; Benq G2220HD
*images.devshed.com/dh/stories/0BenQ/BenQ_G2220HD_Review_html_5050149.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/2gvkmzd.jpg

=======

GFX: Sapphire HD6950 2 GB

*desmond.imageshack.us/Himg211/scaled.php?server=211&filename=20110401image057.jpg&res=medium

*www.lynx-india.com/published/publicdata/KEHSYUHTWEBASYST/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Sapphire%20HD6950%201GB%20Graphic%20Card%20Picture%201_enl.jpg

This is mindblowing !!!!!

-------------
PSU: corsair Tx850 V2

*www.pctronix.co.nz/images/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-as5d1w744.jpg

*www.overclockersclub.com/siteimages/articles/corsair_tx750_tx850_v2/026_thumb.jpg

============

Cabinet: Lian Li K62

I would like to thank Skud for recommending this. This is seriously the best buy i would say.
Three LED Fans... Mindblowing
Super cooling.. i m using the i7 without any aftermarket cooler and temperature super normal
The side panel just makes u go WOWWWWWW
The removable dust filters.... Now that is what i call Innovation !!

Kindly go through Skud`s detail review. Not posting pic as skud has a much detailed review about just the cabinet

===========

Speakers: Logitech Z313
for Rs. 1500/- you cant ask for better. Pure black color to meet the setup, amazing sound and the bass effect just blows u off
Plus it has a controllerin which u can plug ur headphones as well as volume button

Recommended and Value for Money !!

=============
Ram: corsair 4gb.. Nothing spcl to showoff
============
HDD: 1TB Seagate... Nothing spcl to showoff
=============

keyboard:
Logitech G110.. 
For those who dont want a lappy type kb
12 programmable keys , usb port in d kb plus audio and mic jack with backlit LED that too 3 profiles with any shades of RGB
what more u want ??
Tkin has a detailed review of this keyboard out here

------------------------

Mouse : Logitech Wireless M215:
Super Signal
need time to test battery
Comfortable grip

======================

It has been 15 days since i got my system but the excitment just does not settle down
I have been doing heavy multitasking on this as i m a web designer with heavy applications like adobe suite , corel , WM , and no glitches at all
I didn`t gt much time to do any benchmark and stuff as i m little busy in my web designing work. I will try doing some soon
But the Windows Assessment test Rated my PC a 5.9 .. it gave low scoring to ram as 4gb though sufficient for now , d advanced rig finds is less

Ready to answer all ur question if i can


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats man  Great config  Have fun with it  Thanks for mention


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

We want pics.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats finally. We want pics bro. How much did you the OS for? (you can PM me  )


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

Well actually my PC table is lil messy at the moment. I shall post pics as soon as i clean them up


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Pics, pics and more pics, please!!!


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations. Pics and some benchmarks are required...!


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 30, 2011)

OMG , Very High configuration.. cant wait to see PIC and screenshots.. please do proper cable management before posting pic


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 2, 2011)

Post updated with some pics


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice pics.

A few advises: 
1. You can take screenshots from BIOS directly, plug in a FAT32 formatted pen drive and press F12 in bios and save.
2. Your CPU temp is not very good, if that hits 65 in BIOS then with IBT it will hit 72c+, I'd suggest you to add an aftermarket cooler later.


Anyway, nice setup, love your table(I have a very very small table) and your system looks jolly good too.

PS: What's that written on your door?


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

First thing first, nice pics and thanks for all the good words. Even I consider my cabby the best piece of hardware I have ever owned. Lucky you, its on your table top. And that BenQ monitor, except the screen size looks just like mine, only difference is the HDMI logo on the left the senseye+photo logo. And that Sapphire card is exactly the same of mine, only difference is the VRAM. 

Congrats again man.  Do post some pics showing your cable management and some blue bling with lights off. 

And if possible some benchmarks too.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 6, 2011)

^ Thnx

I m not that good at cable management 
will post benchmarks soon

@ tkin 

My door .. it has a poster describing all the Qualities that a person has who is LIBRAn


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

techking nice pics.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 6, 2011)

^ Thanks for all ur help jas !!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> ^ Thanks for all ur help jas !!



you are welcome


----------



## coolgame (Jul 6, 2011)

congos buddy!!!


----------



## Skud (Jul 6, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> ^ Thnx
> 
> I m not that good at cable management
> will post benchmarks soon
> ...




Then you MUST post some pics. The forum is full of people who are exceptionally good in cable management. They can help you out.


----------



## asingh (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice...!


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 7, 2011)

Pics pics pics...we wanna see pics...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jul 7, 2011)

^ thnx @ everyone


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice pics...a few more would be welcome tho


----------

